# recommendations for DS breeder? (I live in FL)



## Jamey Stewart (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm interested in buying a Dutch Shepherd and I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a good breeder. I'd like to find a semi local breeder with great dogs if possible, but upon searching I've only come across a few poorly made sites with not much info on the dogs, a few that looked like great dogs but not in English, and even this page that I really couldn't believe and honestly hope no one has ever given this guy 3,500.00 :roll: http://vanguardk9.com/

I've only seen SCH in action thus far and I'm interested in training the dog in OB and protection. I really have no need in a dog that can track someone through a field or the agility. I'm active duty military and want this dog to be an extra measure of protection for times i'm away for my wife and daughter. I've had some experience with mal's including training one through a year old in bite work and OB that did pretty well IMO. 

Opinions obviously welcome, I would prefer to find a pup within driving distance, but would not be against shipping. I know Ot Vitosha has some great looking Mal's here in FL, but I prefer the coat of a DS. 

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.northwoodsk9.com/index.html


----------



## Jamey Stewart (Nov 16, 2012)

this site doesn't have any current litters listed in over two years, no mention of prices either


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry, can't help you with breeders in your area .... my opinion is based on experience working with active duty navy types who have the same needs/desires you have and i think it's very relevant in your dog search

your being away from home on deployments will be a problem for any dog you want to be trained to add an "extra measure of protection" for your family while you are away, unless all you mean is a big dog who will bark and intimidate.

but if it's a dog who will bite and engage a threat, your wife must be able to control it. is she committed and capable to do that ? if your breeder just wants to sell you a dog that can be bite trained, that may not be your best option if their bloodlines are primarily sold as protection dogs to PD's or serious bite sport competitors 
- a dog who will be required to listen to a wife and kids and also engage and bite strangers is not always the easiest type of dog to train, and you will not always be around to do that

fwiw, i get these types of requests all the time
- they want the perfect dog : perfect family dog but strong protection instincts. perfect dogs are hard to find, regardless of how good the breeder is, and you cannot always see what you need for a final product when you get a puppy

altho you may be the primary trainer you MUST get a dog who will listen to the wife and kids and take direction from them, and that means a well balanced family dog first, and a protection dog second

so, do you feel like you need a pup or would you be satisfied with a young dog who has already started to mature ? this makes a big difference training wise

gotta be realistic ... limiting your decision to a DS based on coat will limit your options when you are looking for a good dog that will do both, and you have clearly implied that is what you are looking for.

just because you don't care for tracking and agility training shouldn't necessarily be a factor in choosing a dog. both behaviours can be essential elements in developing a well rounded dog. hope you just mean it is a reason why you don't want to learn IPO rather than don't want a dog who enjoys tracking and agility

if you expand on the type of protection you want the dog trained for it will help when choosing and selecting a breeder

not what you are asking for; just food for thought that i think you need to consider in your search

good luck


----------



## Cameron Jennings (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Jamey Stewart said:


> I'm interested in buying a Dutch Shepherd and I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a good breeder. I'd like to find a semi local breeder with great dogs if possible, but upon searching I've only come across a few poorly made sites with not much info on the dogs, a few that looked like great dogs but not in English, and even this page that I really couldn't believe and honestly hope no one has ever given this guy 3,500.00 :roll: http://vanguardk9.com/
> 
> I've only seen SCH in action thus far and I'm interested in training the dog in OB and protection. I really have no need in a dog that can track someone through a field or the agility. I'm active duty military and want this dog to be an extra measure of protection for times i'm away for my wife and daughter. I've had some experience with mal's including training one through a year old in bite work and OB that did pretty well IMO.
> 
> ...


 Check with Mike Suttle at Logan Hauss


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

how did the mal that you trained respond to your wife and daughter ?
if that dog never interacted with them i don't think you can consider that a valid comparison to a dog you will have in your family
- apples and oranges

i have worked with dogs on OB and bite work that i would never allow alone with a wife and daughter
- the fact you have trained one needs to be considered in this light

Mike Suttle may be able to find the right dog for you but i have seen enough of his vids to know he does not breed dogs that are destined to be family pets first and that is what you will be getting

i hate to harp on it but active duty military families are unique in that one member is often gone. and in your case i am assuming you will be the primary handler/trainer.
- THAT, my friend is a problem if you want a protection dog that will bite,
because your wife will have to shift and be the primary trainer when you are gone and if she is not on board 100% with that, i GUARANTEE you will have problems.
- not an opinion, but based on experience. been there; seen just that

believe me, it can even be a problem for a family dog who doesn't have bite training //lol//
- NO two family members ever handle the family dog the same way 

agree or not agree ?
i'm very interested to know your viewpoint on this aspect of owning a protection dog when you will not always be around to control it


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Go outside of what you know. Holland has nice stuff but find a broker who will work for you!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

any good working ds can track someone or do the agility

do you want purbreed with papers?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I"ve seen a couple of Suttle dogs that are in FEMA work. They are certainly active dogs but not over-the-wall. This handler got a pup that, as she called it, was of the slower ones because she said she didn't need one of his high intensity ones. Dog looked and worked great that I saw. I certainly would not strike off his kennel off the list.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Jamey Stewart said:


> this site doesn't have any current litters listed in over two years, no mention of prices either



Contact her, she will give you a price. They have a Facebook page is more active then the website. Check it out, it's Northwoods K9 & Thunder Hawk Canine Dutch Shepherds.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Asheley Winters in Utah http://dutchshepherds.us/home has some of the nicest working Dutch Shepherds I have ever seen. I have seen 5 of their dogs and they impressed.


----------



## nicolas ponce de leon (Jun 1, 2013)

Jamey Stewart said:


> this site doesn't have any current litters listed in over two years, no mention of prices either


I would second the Thunderhawk, Northwoods K9 decision. Christie is very knowledgable and breeds DS with a work first attitude. 

She is smart and knows what she is doing. 

Full disclosure, I got my dog Cola from her. Cola lives in a home with a family. Myself, my wife and a kid on the way. 

She is clear headed, gentle with kids and good with cats, but turns on when she works. Takes civil bites, (actually enjoys them more than the sleeve or suit), as well as doing more choreographed sport exercises like IPO. 

I would say at the very least give her a call or shoot her an email. She will be straight up with you, listen to what your needs are and work with you.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nicolas ponce de leon said:


> I would second the Thunderhawk, Northwoods K9 decision. Christie is very knowledgable and breeds DS with a work first attitude.
> 
> She is smart and knows what she is doing.
> 
> ...


how many civil bites has your dog gotten?


----------



## nicolas ponce de leon (Jun 1, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> how many civil bites has your dog gotten?


Sorry, fingers typing faster than my synapses are firing this evening. That should have read hidden sleeve. Didn't mean to be misleading.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Jamey Stewart said:


> I'm interested in buying a Dutch Shepherd and I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a good breeder. I'd like to find a semi local breeder with great dogs if possible, but upon searching I've only come across a few poorly made sites with not much info on the dogs, a few that looked like great dogs but not in English, and even this page that I really couldn't believe and honestly hope no one has ever given this guy 3,500.00 :roll: http://vanguardk9.com/
> 
> I've only seen SCH in action thus far and I'm interested in training the dog in OB and protection. I really have no need in a dog that can track someone through a field or the agility. I'm active duty military and want this dog to be an extra measure of protection for times i'm away for my wife and daughter. I've had some experience with mal's including training one through a year old in bite work and OB that did pretty well IMO.
> 
> ...


 try yellowpages


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i was actually trying to help you too 
- sometimes it's worth looking at things with a different perspective

sorry you blew it off as not worth responding to

it's easy to find good breeders and you've already received a lot of suggestions...

i always forget that looks are always a deciding factor in choosing a dog breed...silly me 

good luck and keep us posted who you end up buying from


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, poor little rick.

Are your feelings hurt because the OP didn't respond? You had your say, now let it go. You shouldn't expect a reply to every post you make. And I like the way, you voiced your distain for the OP by the last comment of how he's choosing to select his breed. You really can be a prick.


----------

